

Ai Weiwei: The US is behaving like China - fchollet
http://m.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jun/11/nsa-surveillance-us-behaving-like-china

======
defuzz
I always thought the PRC is behaving like the USA, because it tries to close
the economical and technological gap to competing nations.

Not bad for a single-party socialist state constituted 1949 compared to a
federal presidential constitutional republic constitued 1788.

